# Battleship shelving



## Cedge (Jun 3, 2008)

For years my company was an equipment vendor for grocery chains needing to recycle. This often put me attending store closure auctions where used store fixtures were being sold. The shelves used to display heavy canned goods is called Battleship Shelving and come in both single sided and double sided configurations. Since there are usually thousands of linear feet of the stuff being sold, its usually sold for dirt cheap. 

I picked up several sections and used it for parts storage and such. It worked so well that I salvaged several sections for home use when we sold the company. Below is the latest configuration, after I gathered up and sorted all the metal stock I had cubbyholed around the shop. Yeah... it really was getting just a wee bit out of control...LOL







You can usually pick up small quantities of the stuff from those selling "Used Store Fixtures". (Check your local Yellow pages) Since it's rather difficult to store when disassembled, they are quite often happy to sell it for very little money. You almost can't overload these shelves and they take heavy abuse without complaint. 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 3, 2008)

Blimey Steve,

Sod the shelves, you can get them any time.

You are making all the members on here drool with that stash.

Just don't let them know your home address, or you just might have a few unexpected visitors, begging for stash donations. A moat and razor wire works wonders.

But it does go to show, when we warned everyone to get it while they could. That stash has now more than doubled in cost over the last year.

A very good investment for the future Steve.

John


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 3, 2008)

great tip, thats some serious weight there! I am in the middle of setting up my new shop and have been scanning this site for organizational ideas. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cedge (Jun 3, 2008)

John
We've both been preaching the "stock up" sermon since this board began. I was lucky and began doing it in earnest before the prices skyrocketed. I have to admit it's nice to reach into the pile and find something I can use for whatever project strikes my imagination. I'd hate to have to stock up in any kind of quantity, right now. 

Kustomkb...
Good luck with the organization. I'm constantly reorganizing something here, so it's pretty much a never ending task. Funny... I had most of this stacked in various places around my shop and had not clicked on the obvious, even after moving the two spare shelve panels repeatedly. Now if I can come up with a simple divider design, I'll get the maximum benefit from the idea.


----------



## itowbig (Jun 7, 2008)

I want your metal stock pile there. im drooling  :bow:


----------

